
Kubernetes the Hard Way on Azure - ankursoni
https://github.com/ankursoni/kubernetes-the-hard-way-on-azure
======
ankursoni
Happy to announce the first release of this tutorial project:
[https://github.com/ankursoni/kubernetes-the-hard-way-on-
azur...](https://github.com/ankursoni/kubernetes-the-hard-way-on-
azure/releases/tag/v1.18.1)

This release was tested and found to be working on: \- Windows command prompt
\- Ubuntu 20.04

------
ankursoni
Kubernetes The Hard Way on Azure is optimized for learning, which means taking
a not so long route to ensure you understand each task required to bootstrap a
Kubernetes cluster. The original long route is shortened with the help of
Terraform and Bash shell scripts for semi automated deployment steps (fun for
learning) and also fully automated end to end deployment along with scaling of
Kubernetes cluster on Azure.

